# Südschweden - Saljen nähe Vetlanda



## Elbcoast Fisher (19. Mai 2009)

Moin Zusammen,

ich fahre im Juni für ne Woche nach Südschweden an den Saljen in der Nähe von Vetlanda.
Kennt jemand von Euch diesen See und kann mir evtl. ein paar Tips geben. Eine Tiefenkarte von dem See hab ich im Internet bereits gefunden#6.

Interessant ist auch der Fluss Eman den ich bereits 1x beangelt habe. Aber leider nur mit mäßigen Erfolg. Außer ein paar Barschen ist nicht viel raus gekommen.

Vielleicht kennt von Euch ja jemand die Ecke! Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## Lessius (28. September 2009)

*AW: Südschweden - Saljen nähe Vetlanda*

Hallo Elbcoast Fisher,

ich denke über Saljen als Ziel für 2010. Wie steht Deine erfahrungen von Saljen? Hast Du erfolgreicht geangelt?
Lessius


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Südschweden - Saljen nähe Vetlanda*

Hallo Elbcoast Fisher, 

wie war es 2009 am Saljen? Habe Mai 2011 da eine Woche gebucht und denke über eine weitere Buchung im Oktober diesen Jahres nach. Lohnt sich das wohl?


----------



## tsline (6. August 2010)

*AW: Südschweden - Saljen nähe Vetlanda*

Hallo, 
war letztes Jahr im September am Saljen. Tolles Gewässer für Hecht, Barsch und Zander, wie viele andere Seen in der Gegend. Sehr gute Fangmöglichkeit auf große Barsche ( ca. 40 cm) und Zander hinter der großen Insel richtung nordost, dort ist eine Anhöhe im Wasser die nicht in der Tiefenkarte verzeichnet ist. Hechte gibt es eigentlich immer und überall. Größen bis 95cm waren immer möglich. Am besten hat es auf alle Arten mit der KöFi Montage geklappt. Zander auch beim Schleppen gut. 
Nur ganz WICHTIG ohne Echolot geht es nicht da viele Untiefen. Und nicht am Grund schleppen, da viel Geäst im See liegt, also Köder verlust.
Viel Spaß am Saljen. Werde im September am Flaren sein und dort die Zander versuchen zu überreden meine Köder zu nehmen.


----------



## Elbcoast Fisher (6. August 2010)

*AW: Südschweden - Saljen nähe Vetlanda*

Moin,

der Saljen ist ein sehr schönes Gewässer! Welches auch nicht so überlaufen ist. Gefangen haben wir "nur" Hecht und Barsch. Allerdings hatten wir auch nur ein Ruderboot ohne Echolot...
Haben uns an die Schilkanten und Inseln gehalten und konnten dort eigentlich mit jedem Köder fangen. Spinner, Wobbler, Blinker, Gummis etc.
Köderfische stippen ist auch kein Problem! 1-2 Maden oder einen kleinen Wurm und ratz fatz hast du genügend zusammen.
Ein gezielter Ansitz auf Schleien könnte sich auch lohnen. Haben wir zwar nie gemacht, hatten wir aber als Beifang beim Stippen.

Hier kannst du die Tiefenkarte downloaden.

http://www.vetlanda.se/download/18.680074c81174125d8b9800066798/Saljen.pdf

Hoffe ich konnte Dir wenigstens etwas helfen...


[FONT=宋体]

[/FONT]


----------



## Atzenator (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Südschweden - Saljen nähe Vetlanda*

Hallo zusammen!

Waren Anfang Mai am Saljen! Also der See ist echt Super, jedoch ist ein Motor und ein Echolot dringend notwendig Hatten wir zum Glück)! Wettermäßig hatten wir alles! Regen, Sonne bis 23 Grad, es hat sogar 2 mal geschneit!! Jetzt zum Fang: Insgesamt haben wir 1x Zander 80 cm gefangen, 24 Hechte (der größte 80cm), 30 Barsche (der größte 40 cm), 30 Rotenaugen, 3 Brassen. Die Raubfische haben nur auf Wobbler beim Schleppen gebissen. Sonst auf garnix, kein Spinner, keine Köfi einfach nix!! Vielleicht lag es am Wetter. Die Weissfische haben wir am Ufer mit Maden gefangen so gegen 20 Uhr, wenn die Rotaugen hoch kamen zu fressen. Insgesamt ein toller See, extrem Riesig, haben ne ganze Woche gebraucht um den durch zu haben. Hoffe ich konnte euch damit ein paar Fragen beantworten.
Gruß


----------



## Blinkerheini (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Südschweden - Saljen nähe Vetlanda*

Ich grüße Euch,

wir fahren nächste Woche 2 Wochen an den Eman ud haben am Saljen ein Boot für 2 Wochen.
Weiß jemand was das an Angelgebühr kosten wird?
War jemand von euch die letzen Wochen an dem See?


----------



## Ikakai (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Südschweden - Saljen nähe Vetlanda*

Hallo Atzenator,
weißt Du noch in welcher Hütte, bzw. bei welchem Vermieter Ihr gebucht habt ?
Bin im Herbst in der Nähe und wollte noch ein paar Tage angeln.
Gruß 
Ikakai


----------



## gehawe (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Südschweden - Saljen nähe Vetlanda*



Ikakai schrieb:


> Hallo Atzenator,
> weißt Du noch in welcher Hütte, bzw. bei welchem Vermieter Ihr gebucht habt ?
> Bin im Herbst in der Nähe und wollte noch ein paar Tage angeln.
> Gruß
> Ikakai



Vergiß nicht, bei Bengtssons in Korsberga vorbei zu gehen - größter Angelladen in Smalland. Und im Hauptgeschäft viele Sachen, die Mann braucht ...:q:q

Und wenn in Vetlanda gerade Speedway ist: Sehr empfehlenswert.

Unser Haus ist ca. 20km weiter Richtung Eksjö.

Grüße

Gerhard


----------

